# CZ75 Compact .40 jamming problem



## jimjam (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and to firearms aswell. I've been trying a lot of things since my .40 cz75 compact has been jamming every time I take it out (about every two months). Differant ammo, diferant gun oil brands (even wd40). Anyone have this problem before? and hopfully a solution?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Can you elaborate on "jamming"?

Is it failing to go into battery or is it double feeding? Or stovepipe issue?

Been doing a LOT of research on CZ firearms lately and been reading that some .40 models have a failure to go into battery (not often, but it happens)... not sure if its the recoil spring or the finish on rails that's the issue. No issues with 9mm though... which is CZ's main caliber of choice. 9mm are pretty much flawless from my research. 

Contemplating drinking the Kool Aid and purchasing a CZ soon myself.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Smaller pistols (described, sometimes, as "compact") need every ounce of recoil energy to operate properly.
If your hands and arms are absorbing even a little of that recoil energy, the gun will fail to properly eject, and will misfeed.
Thus, a smaller gun needs to be held in a "death grip," with stiff arms. If your hands and arms relax, even a little, the gun will jam.

Smaller (and small) pistols are expert-shooters' tools. They are difficult to shoot well, effectively, and accurately.
Generally speaking, they are not appropriate for beginners. They are very hard guns with which to learn to shoot the pistol.

You'll be OK if you can hold the gun fiercely, while still controlling your sight picture and trigger press.
The learning curve is pretty steep, however, so don't expect "instant gratification."
It's going to require a lot of work, and a lot of practice.


----------



## jessexd45 (Feb 20, 2013)

Are you using proper cleaning practice? Some newbies think that oil needs to be everywhere on a gun. This is not good practice. Oil in the mag well or on the magazine can cause improper feeding, or misfire, resulting in a jam. Is the pistol used? There are alot of thing that can cause a jam, but Steve makes a good point. operator error is usually the first check on the list.


----------

